# Windows Installer Corrupted



## AMDCam (Apr 29, 2006)

Hey, well a couple days ago I installed "Microsoft Update" over Windows Update, and WOW is that a great app, not only can it not update anything, but it corrupted my Windows Installer. Well since Windows XP knows better than me, I redownloaded Windows Installer 3.0 redistributable, and SWEET, Windows says "it's older than the current version, no update is necessary" and not only necessary but not possible to install. SOOOO should I reinstall SP2 or what? This is crazy. Thanks for the help


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 29, 2006)

tries This i had to do this a few days ago to my old puter if this gives you the same error dont fret! go into add and remove programs and get rid of windows installer and install this after.


----------



## AMDCam (Apr 29, 2006)

THANKS man!


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 30, 2006)

np


----------



## Alec§taar (May 16, 2006)

*INSTALLSHIELD FAILURES FIX (somewhat related)*

On a somewhat "related" note:

*If InstallShield installers EVER "mess up" on you & refuse to run? A number of ways to fix them up is listed below* (& they do work, I have had to use 1 in particular a number of times, due to diff. installshield version engines from older vs. newer ones built w/ diff. versions):

*Programs That Use the InstallShield Program May Not Start*

The information in this article applies to:
Microsoft Windows 2000 Server
Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server
Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional
Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0

This article was previously published under Q295278

*SYMPTOMS*

Programs that use the InstallShield program may not start, and you may receive one of the following error messages: 

Setup failed to launch installation engine: Access is denied.

or 

Error installing Ikernel.exe, access is denied. 
CAUSE

This behavior can occur if there are insufficient Component Object Model (COM) permissions. 

*RESOLUTION*

To resolve this behavior, set the necessary permissions that are needed to successfully complete the installation: 

At a command prompt, type: dcomcnfg.exe. The Distributed COM Configuration Properties dialog box is displayed.

Click the Default Security tab.
In the Default Access Permissions section, click Edit.
Ensure that you have "Allow Access" beside your name.
If you do not have "Allow Access" next to your name, either modify an existing profile or create a new profile that has the necessary permissions.
Apply all the changes and attempt to run Setup.

*MORE INFORMATION*
If installation or initialization errors, or denial of access errors occur, you may not have sufficient COM permissions on the workstation or server to successfully complete the installation.

This behavior can also be caused by a logon script, domain policies, or file system permissions. If this behavior persists, contact InstallShield Technical Support at either of the following InstallShield Web sites: 

http://www.installshield.com/

http://support.installshield.com/

InstallShield Technical Support: (847) 240-9111

Microsoft provides third-party contact information to help you find technical support. This contact information may change without notice. Microsoft does not guarantee the accuracy of this third-party contact information.

The third-party products that are discussed in this article are manufactured by companies that are independent of Microsoft. Microsoft makes no warranty, implied or otherwise, regarding the performance or reliability of these products.

*IF THIS FROM ABOVE ALL FAILS:*

Knock out %Program Files%\Common Files\InstallShield (THIS WORKED FOR ME, EVERYTIME!)

Knock out %TEMP% as last resort & try install again...



APK


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 16, 2006)

Wish I'd known that a few months ago when my install shield broke... I do also use Microsoft Update but I don't think that was the cause.


----------



## Alec§taar (May 22, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> Wish I'd known that a few months ago when my install shield broke... I do also use Microsoft Update but I don't think that was the cause.



Well, all I can say is: 

Wish I was here to save you the pain of trying to figure it out (as I had to)...

I found the VERY BOTTOM PART of my post above:

"Knock out %Program Files%\Common Files\InstallShield (THIS WORKED FOR ME, EVERYTIME!)"

That... just works!

For me so far, everytime I have had install problems (e.g./i.e.-> Knock out the InstallShield %Program Files% subfolders, where its base engines version resides).



* In fact, it's truly never failed me yet to date w/ InstallShield hassles...

APK


----------

